# How was your season (2011)



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Xmas is almost there, the snow has a arrived and the season is slowly coming to an end here in Switzerland. Our season was different from what we are normally used to but it panned out much better then we could ever imagine. 

How was your season?


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

this year i couldn't ride as much as i wanted but at least it has been better than last year

*JANUARY*









*FEBRUARY*









*MARCH*









*APRIL*









*MAY*
i got married, so this month there was no bike 

*JUN*









*JULY*









*AUGUST*









*SEPTEMBER*









*OCTOBER*









*NOVEMBER*









*DECEMBER*


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Here was my 2011, Catalunya, Scotland and Ireland.





www.vimeo.com/video/34418144


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Uzzi if you don't mind me asking what age was your kid when you first took them in the trailer? I am due my first in the next few days all going well and have been thinking about a trailer. Thanks


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

MREGAN said:


> Uzzi if you don't mind me asking what age was your kid when you first took them in the trailer? I am due my first in the next few days all going well and have been thinking about a trailer. Thanks


I would be afraid to post the reply... Hordes of super responsible parents would start to accuse me of all kinds of things...

Lisa was born November 30. Here in Switzerland riding kind of stops in October/November then picks up in April again we started riding with Lisa in May so at say 5 months. We started with stuff that you could basically compare with a ride in the stroller (along the lake boulevard that kind of stuff). Slowly stepped things up a bit and now we also ride trails with the trailer, Lisa seems to like it and that is what counts for me.

GREAT VIDEO BY THE WAY! Seems you had a pretty good season.


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Uzzi said:


> I would be afraid to post the reply... Hordes of super responsible parents would start to accuse me of all kinds of things...
> 
> Lisa was born November 30. Here in Switzerland riding kind of stops in October/November then picks up in April again we started riding with Lisa in May so at say 5 months. We started with stuff that you could basically compare with a ride in the stroller (along the lake boulevard that kind of stuff). Slowly stepped things up a bit and now we also ride trails with the trailer, Lisa seems to like it and that is what counts for me.
> 
> GREAT VIDEO BY THE WAY! Seems you had a pretty good season.


I understand exactly were you are coming from there. Some people shocked when I told Them we took our boy to the summer house 6 days old. It's great to hear that you started young. The outdoors is healthier than couped up inside.


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Btw any info on the trailer?


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Uzzi - congrats. Ours was great. We rode a bunch in Switzerland. Here in six parts


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

MREGAN said:


> Btw any info on the trailer?


It's the SingleTrailer made by Tout Terrain which is a German company. I believe you can order direct via their website.

In the UK:
Tout Terrain Singletrailer - Fairweather Cycles

First we thought "quite expensive" but then we thought "like we're riding cheap bikes" so we just bought it. Riding with the trailer takes some getting used to but being able to go out there with the whole family makes up for the weight, the sluggish steering etc.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

LeeL said:


> Uzzi - congrats. Ours was great. We rode a bunch in Switzerland. Here in six parts


Thanks and excellent post! We moved from the Netherlands to Switzerland in 2003 and never, ever had the feeling we wanted to go back. Great country for biking, skiing, boarding, climbing and all other out door stuff we like to do.


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Uzzi thanks so much for the link. Do you think the single wheeler would have major advantages over the two wheel trailers?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I only rode when the weather was nice...

The destination of a "road ride":










A stop just before a more tricky piece of trail:










This pic... I think I took it to pinpoint a fallen tree on Sportstracker.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

MREGAN said:


> Uzzi thanks so much for the link. Do you think the single wheeler would have major advantages over the two wheel trailers?


It can't tip over or at least not as easy. The two wheelers can get pretty bouncy as well, so I believe the SingleTrailer to be comfier. You can definitely do more challenging terrain with a SingleTrailer. Disadvantage is that it fits only one.


----------

